# HELP ME!! Puke??



## Nek (Jan 4, 2016)

help me guys i saw this today. is it puke or sth?


----------



## Nek (Jan 4, 2016)

Any help??


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/265906-strange-white-clear-mucus-glass.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/21946-white-snot-like-substance.html

some comments 

Ed


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Glad my thread helped someone!

Looks like shed skin.


----------



## Nek (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you guys i was sure that it was shed but i also know that frogs eat their skin so thats why i asked.


----------

